# All dialects: Velcro



## barkoosh

Hello

What is "Velcro" called in your dialect? Velcro is "a fastener for clothes etc. consisting of two strips of nylon fabric, one strip with a coarse mesh surface and the other having hooks, which adhere when pressed together." _(Shorter Oxford)
_
In Lebanon I hear people call it "شليك شلاك" _(shlik shlak)_.


----------



## Aloulu

barkoosh said:


> Hello
> 
> What is "Velcro" called in your dialect? Velcro is "a fastener for clothes etc. consisting of two strips of nylon fabric, one strip with a coarse mesh surface and the other having hooks, which adhere when pressed together." _(Shorter Oxford)
> _
> In Lebanon I hear people call it "شليك شلاك" _(shlik shlak)_.



shlak is what we in Tunisia call a "slipper". Quite funny to see that Libanese use the same word, I always thought it was only used in our dialect.


----------



## Finland

In Algeria some people call it by its French name scratch.

HTH
S


----------



## bearded

Scratch does not sound very French to my ears.


----------



## Finland

Hello!



bearded man said:


> Scratch does not sound very French to my ears.



Well, however, that's the word that is used in colloquial French. "Week-end" doesn't sound very french either, but still it is a French word. Loan words are a common phenomenon in languages, especially colloquial (just think of "trend" or "deadline" in Italian). And scratch isn't even a proper loan word, because in English scratch doesn't mean velcro...

HTT
S


----------



## bearded

Finland said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, however, that's the word that is used in colloquial French. "Week-end" doesn't sound very french either, but still it is a French word. Loan words are a common phenomenon in languages, especially colloquial (just think of "trend" or "deadline" in Italian). And scratch isn't even a proper loan word, because in English scratch doesn't mean velcro...
> 
> HTT
> S



You are right, finland, of course. My humour was inappropriate.


----------



## bearded

But now I would be curious to know how velcro is called in fuSHa/MSA: I am sure there must be an Arabic official expression/translation.


----------



## akhooha

bearded man said:


> But now I would be curious to know how velcro is called in fuSHa/MSA: I am sure there must be an Arabic official expression/translation.


فيلكرو  (see http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/فيلكرو)


----------



## ahmedcowon

In Egypt, we don't have a special word for it, we use the word لزقة /laz2a/ to refer to it


----------



## momai

ahmedcowon said:


> In Egypt, we don't have a special word for it, we use the word لزقة /laz2a/ to refer to it


The same in Syria we use the word laz2a or lazqa to refer to it.


----------



## إسكندراني

I must continue to object anyone in their right mind using Wikipedia as a source for translations. It is a very useful way to get hold of a source, if there is one, but if there isn't, it holds no weight whatsoever.

I can't think of a word in Egyptian either, if I'd have to explain it I'd say زي الكوتشي (like on trainers).


----------



## barkoosh

Thank you guys for your replies. Obviously a standard translation is فيلكرو although not widely understood.


----------



## akhooha

إسكندراني said:


> I must continue to object anyone in their right mind using Wikipedia as a source for translations. ..


I hadn't actually intended to use Wikipedia as a source for translations.  I offered it merely to show that the term فيلكرو is a term that is in use.  One can easily find other sources that indicate that the term is in use:
http://arabic.alibaba.com/products/velcro-tape.html
http://mawhopon.net/ver_ar/news-2158.html
http://books.google.com/books?id=qm...Bg&ved=0CDAQ6wEwAA#v=onepage&q=فيلكرو&f=false


----------



## إسكندراني

It's a general statement; I've frequently seen terms on Wikipedia which are _not_ in use and are merely bad translations.


----------



## Bakr

In Morocco:  لصقة we use the word: Scotch for this


----------



## Bakr

إسكندراني said:


> I must continue to object anyone in their right mind using Wikipedia as a source for translations. It is a very useful way to get hold of a source, if there is one, but if there isn't, it holds no weight whatsoever.


لا أعتقد أن علينا أن نعارض الآخرين أو نحد من حريتهم في البحث والاقتراح بناءا على رأينا الشخصي، حتى لو كنا على حق ​


----------



## إسكندراني

Bakr said:


> لا أعتقد أن علينا أن نعارض الآخرين أو نحد من حريتهم في البحث والاقتراح بناءا على رأينا الشخصي، حتى لو كنا على حق ​


عليّ الاعتراض عندما يكون في الأمر مجالا للبس عند متعلم للعربية - فوجب عليّ نصحه بتوخي الحذر


----------

